# Fatal Fairy Tales...



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

After seeing this at the funeral museum:










I started thinking about doing a "Fatal Fairy Tale" theme. You know, what would have happened if things didn't work out "happily ever after."

I posted about doing a plexiglass coffin and having a decaying skeleton Snow White inside, dressed in shreds of the Disney dress (the blue bodice/yellow skirt with the red hair ribbon) maybe clutching apples and a scattering of dwarf skeletons around her coffin.

I just came across this: 
Dissection of the Wolf T-shirt Design by dabicho from Design By Humans

Which is awesome, but also gives me another "fairy tale gone horribly wrong" idea: A wolf carcass being field dressed with a partially digested Red in the stomach (with the stomach made out of almost-see-through latex so you can see the digesting body).

Anybody want to add to this, or take any of the ideas? If I don't do this, it would be a shame to not have SOMEBODY do it...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

id love to do the wolf one,awesome!the other one is a great idea too


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

that shirt is great


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the concept - it will have people actually thinking about what their seeing while their being scared by it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Take a look at Mcfarlanes line of figures Twisted Fairy Tales..










http://www.spawn.com/TOYS/product.aspx?product=2631


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

The top of rapunzels head tore off and pile of bloody braid at the base of the tower...

Hanzel and Gretel baked into cookies or pie...

Rumplestiltskin eating a baby (eww)...

Cinderella with shards of glass in her feet from broken slippers...

The frog prince devouring a whole princess who tried to kiss him...

Hope these stir your imagination a bit!


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.mondomagazine.net/mondo2.../04/image-for-alpha-review-grimm2-266x400.jpg


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*something like this*

http://www.mondomagazine.net/mondo2...8/04/image-for-alpha-review-grimm-267x400.jpg


----------

